# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  FREE Cycator Released for Cyclone Box Users

## hassan riach

Hello,  *What is Cycator?*
This is software intended exclusivly for Cyclone Box Users which are also HW repair engineers.  *Where from download*?
Use Germany Server, it's in 'Cycator' Directory. Use WinRar for unpacking.  *How to work with Cycator?*
1. Launch Cycator SW.
2. Select Product (we will post list tomorrow, for example Tube is  5800Xm, Picollo is 6300, Picollino is 5130xm, etc). Current revision  (11062012) support 69 products and PCB versions.
3. Now you can either select component from list: 
  Quote:
     N6501    4605987    ACCELEROMETER 3-AXIS 2.5V LGA14                   
N7520    4355951    PW AMP GSM/EDGE850/900/1800/1900                  
N7540    4355898    PW AMP WCDMA 824-915/1710-1980MHz                 
N7541    4346537    DC/DC CONV for WCDMA PAs WLCSP8                   
N7590    4348579    DC/DC CONV FOR RFIC WLCSP8                        
R1400    1430770    CHIPRES 0W06 4K7  J          0402                 
R1401    1430726    CHIPRES 0W06 100R J          0402                      
and so on... and selected component will be shown on phone PCB. 
second option is to write in combobox needed component number (i.e. R1400), or just Nokia Part Number. 
Another option is just to point a component by mouse and on bottom-left you will see an exact component name  *How it looks?*  
If the users will be happy, we will be constantly updating Cycator databas

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي بارك الله بك*

----------

